# Hello!



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Hello all! Glad to have found a new place to dwell! I look forward to being a part of your group! I am from Florida and like you all, thoroughly enjoy everything about Halloween!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum... there's lots of great folks and a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome oct31man.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow, there sure seems to be a lot of you Florida haunters in these parts! Welcome to the forums. :jol:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome from a fellow Floridian!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Howdy!


----------



## BioNecro (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome oct31man


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

welcome :devil:


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. You will have a great time here.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Hi Oct31man! Glad to see you've found this forum. You'll find it very active and you'll get lots of informed/experienced advice here...welcome.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi and welcome oct31man!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Boo and welcome to the forum!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

A Welcome and Howdy to you


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Greetings and welcome :devil:


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hello-make yourself at home.


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

Glad you found us! Welcome! :jol:


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome Home!! :> Hope you like it here! Plenty of vonderful boils and ghouls that will help in any way they can....


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow! Thanks for the warm welcome! I recognize some of you from other forums! I look forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------

